
What Happens Now That China Won't Take US Recycling - kilovoltaire
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/03/china-has-stopped-accepting-our-trash/584131/
======
kilovoltaire
"America generated 262.4 million tons of waste, up … 60 percent from 1985.
That amounts to nearly five pounds per person a day."

